# Παροιμιώδεις ατάκες του ελληνικού κινηματογράφου



## azimuthios (Mar 28, 2010)

Ανοίγω ετούτο το νήμα κατόπιν μιας συζήτησης για τις ατάκες που έχουν μείνει στον καθένα μας από τον ελληνικό κινηματογράφο και τις επαναλαμβάνουμε στις παρέες ή τις θυμόμαστε σε κάποιες στιγμές και γελάμε. 
Κάνω την αρχή με μερικές και ελπίζω να ακολουθήσουν και άλλοι. Καλό είναι να γράφουμε και τον ηθοποιό που είπε την ατάκα, αλλά και την ταινία αν τη θυμόμαστε. 

Όλα είναι ατμός: Θανάσης Βέγγος
Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά, Άρη: Σπύρος Καλογήρου
Όχι άλλο κάρβουνο: Νίκος Κούρκουλος 
Και να τα ψωμιά και να τα πιλάφια: Βασίλης Λογοθετίδης 
Κόμβος η θυμαριά: Μίμης Φωτόπουλος και Βασίλης Λογοθετίδης


----------



## crystal (Mar 28, 2010)

Στη φοιτητική μου παρέα, η πιο θρυλική ελληνική ταινία ήταν το _Δεσποινίς Διευθυντής_ (η κολλητή μου είναι ακόμη περασμένη στα κινητά ως "Παλιοαλέκος"). 

Γυρίιιισααατε;
Κύριε Σαμιωτάκη. Βασιλείου εδώ!
Απάνω του, Γιαγκούκο!
Αλλά θα κάνω και τις κορδέλες μου, ε;
Ένα μπαρμπέρη... να μου ξυρίσει το μούσι!
Αλέκο, χρυσό μου, σε παρακαλώ! (Νίτσα Μαρούδα)
Αθηνααααά.... πεεεες μου, ρε Αθηνά! (Παπαγιαννόπουλος)
Ούτε μηχανικός, ούτε αρχιτέκτονας... (Παπαγιαννόπουλος)

(Αλεξανδράκης) - Κι εγώ δεν ξέρω πού θα φτάσω απόψε μάνα μου!
(Καρέζη) - Α, όχι και μάνα σου! Ζωντοχήρα είμαι εγώ; Αθηναααααά! Αθηναααααααά!


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 28, 2010)

Έλα, κοκορίκο μου! - Σπύρος Καλογήρου

Θρυλική η Αθηναααά!!!


----------



## StellaP (Mar 29, 2010)

Είμαστε μια ωραία ατμόσφαιρα (Ντ.Ηλιόπουλος)
Πορτοκαλλάδα θέλετε; (Γκιωνάκης)
Από πορτοκάλλια; (Γκιωνάκης)
΄Εχω και κότερο, πάμε μια βόλτα(Κ.Βουτσάς)
Ξέρεις από βέσπα; (Θ.Βέγγος)
Φύγε Στέλλα, κρατάω μαχαίρι (Γ.Φούντας)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 29, 2010)

«Ουπς! Σκοντάψαμε σε γνωστές φυσιογνωμίες!» Καρέζη, _Δεσποινίς διευθυντής_
«Ενοχλώ; Δεν ενοχλώ!» Παπαγιαννόπουλος, _Δεσποινίς διευθυντής_
«Γεια σου, Στέλιο, ήρθες, δε σε πρόσεξα». Μαίρη Αρώνη, _Μια τρελή τρελή οικογένεια_ (η αγαπημένη μου!)
«Χούφτωσ' την, χούφτωσ' την!» Παπαγιαννόπουλος (ταινία δε θυμάμαι πώς τη λέγανε)


----------



## SBE (Mar 29, 2010)

Τα λεφτά μου! (Σαπφω Νοταρά)
Ε-τελείωσε! (αυτό δε θυμάμαι απο ποια είναι)
Κι οι αγελάδες τρώνε σαλατες, αλλά είναι τετράπαχες! (Μαίρη Αρώνη, Μια τρέλλη τρελλή οικογένεια, απαντηση στην πρότασηνα κάνει δίαιτα με σαλάτα)


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 29, 2010)

Μπουρλότο! - Σαπφώ Νοταρά
Βελόνα και κλωστή - Κατερίνα Γώγου - _Η δε γυνή να φοβήται τον άνδρα_ 
Θα σου κάνω μια εγχείρηση πάνω από τα ρούχα (δεν θυμάμαι ποιος το έλεγε) 
Μαύρα κοράκια, άσπρα κοράκια - Γιώργος Μιχαλακόπουλος ως ποιητής Φανφάρας


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 29, 2010)

SBE said:


> Ε-τελείωσε! (αυτό δε θυμάμαι απο ποια είναι)



_Στουρνάρα 288,_ τη λέει ο βουλευτής Καλοχαιρέτας, κατά κόσμον Απόστολος Αυδής.


----------



## JimAdams (Mar 29, 2010)

''Φι'λα με, Μίλτο...'' (Μ. Μερκούρη)
''βρε, χασίσι παίρνεις;'' (Παπαγιαννόπουλος, δεν θυμάμαι ταινία)
'' - Αααχ...
- ...σκέφτεσαι το κορίτσι σου,εε;
- Μπα... Έφαγα πολύ πεπόνι.'' ( Τσιτσόπουλος, Παπαμιχαήλ, Αλίκη στο ναυτικό)
'' τράβα μαλλί, ανεβαίνουμε!'' και 
'' - τι φρούτα βγάζει η Καλαμάτα;
- ...Mούσμουλα!'' (Εξαρχάκος)

Και όλες μα όλες απο τον Μπακαλόγατο.


----------



## SBE (Mar 29, 2010)

kapa18 said:


> _Στουρνάρα 288,_ τη λέει ο βουλευτής Καλοχαιρέτας, κατά κόσμον Απόστολος Αυδής.



Δεν ακούγεται και στην ταινία με τον Κωσταντάρα που είναι υποψήφιος βουλευτής;


----------



## SBE (Mar 29, 2010)

Και μερικές ακόμα:
Δε θέλω να το μάθω, να το φάω θέλω (Παπακωνσταντίνου για προφιτερόλ)
Κλικ το διακόπτη (Σάντα Τσικίτα, περι οικονομίας στο ρεύμα).


----------



## argyro (Mar 29, 2010)

Οι Γερμανοί είναι φίλοι μας, θέλουν το καλό μας.  (Αρτέμης Μάτσας)


----------



## argyro (Mar 29, 2010)

Επίσης: 
Μίλα Γαρμπή, κρατάμε την Αννούλα.

(όλο τέτοιες μου έρχονται τώρα - και γενικώς δηλαδή...)


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 29, 2010)

(Στο πνεύμα της Αργυρώς)

-Γεια σου ορέ Κόνγκα Δράκο!
-Γεια σου και σένα καπετάν Γκιολέκα!
(από την ταινία _Σουλιώτες_, αν θυμάμαι καλά)


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 29, 2010)

Κι επειδή δεν περιγράφεται, καλύτερα να δείτε την επόμενη ατάκα:


----------



## SBE (Mar 29, 2010)

Ποια είναι η ταινία που ο Βέγγος βάζει τις πολλές αδερφές του στη σειρά και δίνει ένα χαστούκι σε όλες μαζί;
Στην ίδια ταινία λέει και το "έφτασε ο Πολύδωρος που είναι στα πόδια γρήγορος".


----------



## Palavra (Mar 29, 2010)

Ο παπατρέχας, νομίζω. Να θυμίσω ότι ψάχνουμε ατάκες που λίγο πολύ τις λέμε στην καθημερινότητά μας, ε;
Επίσης, και:
_Πειρατήήήή!_, Αλίκη Βουγιουκλάκη, _Η Αλίκη στο ναυτικό_


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 30, 2010)

Palavra said:


> «Χούφτωσ' την, χούφτωσ' την!» Παπαγιαννόπουλος (ταινία δε θυμάμαι πώς τη λέγανε)



"Κάτι κουρασμένα παλικάρια"  

Εσύ να μην παλαμοκροτάς! Να παλαμοκροτάνε εκείνοι που πληρώνουν τα βερεσέδια, όχι εσύ που θέλουμε δύο κιμωλίες στο γράψε-σβήσε!, Ζήκος, Της κακομοίρας
Και μου κρατάς και αυτόν τον ΙΚΑ και μου λες θα αρρωστήσω, πότε θα αρρωστήσω εγώ;, Ζήκος, Της κακομοίρας


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 30, 2010)

Παλαμοκροτώ (την πέταξα την κροτίδα πάλι);)


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2010)

Pink Panther said:


> "Κάτι κουρασμένα παλικάρια"
> 
> Εσύ να μην παλαμοκροτάς! Να παλαμοκροτάνε εκείνοι που πληρώνουν τα βερεσέδια, όχι εσύ που θέλουμε δύο κιμωλίες στο γράψε-σβήσε!, Ζήκος, Της κακομοίρας
> Και μου κρατάς και αυτόν τον ΙΚΑ και μου λες θα αρρωστήσω, πότε θα αρρωστήσω εγώ;, Ζήκος, Της κακομοίρας


 
Πρόσεξε καλά, αφεντικό. Θα σε καταγγείλω στο Υπουργείο Υγρασίας!


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 8, 2010)

Τι είναι ο άνθρωπος; Τι είναι ο άνθρωπος; (δεν θυμάμαι ηθοποιό) _Η δε γυνή να φοβήται τον άνδρα_

Εσύ, Μπούλη, ρούφα τ' αυγό σου! (από την ίδια ταινία)

Παίρνω το καπελάκι μου και φεύγω! (ο.π)


----------



## crystal (Apr 8, 2010)

Και φυσικά, "Ξυπνήσανε οι σκλάβοι, Αντωνάκη μου!". 

"Το νου σας, ρεμάλια", Κωνσταντάρας, _Ο στρίγγλος που έγινε αρνάκι_


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2010)

Δεν σε ξέρω, δεν με ξέρεις, υποφέρω κι υποφέρεις. [_Ο Ηλίας τού 16ου_]


----------



## ypercube (Apr 9, 2010)

*Θα σε κάνω βασίλισσα*

Θα σε κάνω βασίλισσα, (Θανάσης Βέγγος ως Αντώνης Τσιλιβίκης, Θα σε κάνω βασίλισσα, 1964, Σενάριο-Σκηνοθεσία: Αλέκος Σακελλάριος)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 9, 2010)

Άτιμη κοινωνία, άλλους τους ανεβάζεις και άλλους τους ρίχνεις στα Τάρταρα, Μίτση Κωνσταντάρα, _Ο στρίγγλος που έγινε αρνάκι_ (νομίζω)
Κάποτε ήμουνα πουλί και μ' αγαπούσανε πολλοί, idem :)

Καλώς ορίσατε, ο/η αποπάνω :)


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 9, 2010)

Ο θησαυρός του μακαρίτη:

Μέντιουμ: Βλέπω έναν άνθρωπο με χρυσά... 
Βασιλειάδου: Ναύαρχος θα είναι... 

Μέντιουμ: Βλέπω χρυσό... 
Βασιλειάδου: Χρυσή να σε κόψει...


----------



## ypercube (Apr 9, 2010)

Τι θα το κάνουμε εδώ μέσα, Αμέρικαν Μπαρ; (Διονύσης Παπαγιαννόπουλος, _Η βίλα των οργίων_)


----------



## crystal (Apr 9, 2010)

"Εγώ δεν ξεματιάζω έτσι! Ξεματιάζω έτσι!" 

Ορέστης Λάσκος, _Η κυρά μας η μαμή_


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 11, 2010)

"Εσύ όλο με φιόρα μας έρχεσαι", Μαίρη Αρώνη, Μια τρελή τρελή οικογένεια
"Θα πάω στην Αγγλία να γίνω άντρας", Δημήτρης Καλλιβωκάς, Μια τρελή τρελή οικογένια
"Τι λες, ρε παιδί μου, στην Αγγλία βρήκες να πας να γίνεις άντρας;", Διονύσης Παπαγιαννόπουλος, Μια τρελή τρελή οικογένεια
"Αλήθεια, Στέλιο, πώς λεγόταν αυτός που παντρεύτηκε τη μητέρα του;", Μαίρη Αρώνη, Μια τρελή τρελή οικογένεια
"Θανάσης!", Διονύσης Παπαγιαννόπουλος, Μια τρελή τρελή οικογένεια
"Α, ναι, Θανάσης...", Μαίρη Αρώνη, Μια τρελή τρελή οικογένεια


----------



## mariposa (Apr 11, 2010)

Από την ταινία "Η Ρένα είναι οσφάιντ". Τάζουν στη Βλαχοπούλου χρήματα για να παραστήσει πως είναι μητέρα του διασημου ποδοσφαιριστή Χούλιο.
-Σκεφτείτε το καλύτερα. Θα σας δώσουμε εκατό χιλιάρικα. 
- Μα, αν μου δώσετε εκατό χιλιάρικα, δεν τον υιοθετώ, με μαμοθετεί!


----------



## Elsa (Apr 11, 2010)

Απ' ότι βλέπω...
Εδώ μέσα γίνονται Σόδομα και Γόμορρα! 
(Σαπφώ Νοταρά, «Αχ, αυτή η γυναίκα μου!»


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 13, 2010)

*άνθρωποι, άνθρωποι... αιμοχαρείς, αιμοδιψείς, και αιμοβόροι... προς τι το μίσος; προς τι ο αλληλοσπαραγμός;
*


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 13, 2010)

*Βαγγέληηη!*






Την ταινία δεν την έχω δει, αλλά η σκηνή είναι κλασσική (και σύντομη).


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 13, 2010)

Κάτινα (προσοχή στον τόνο), σαλαμάκι! Κώστας Βουτσάς


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 13, 2010)

Σκηνή από την ταινία "ο γόης" με τον Βουτσά να διδάσκει τν σωστή εκφορά του "*Κά*-τίνα"!

Κατίνα! σαλαμάκι!
[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=y-8T5w_XYOk[/video]


----------



## SBE (Apr 13, 2010)

AoratiMelani said:


> *Βαγγέληηη!*
> Την ταινία δεν την έχω δει, αλλά η σκηνή είναι κλασσική (και σύντομη).



Στην ίδια ταινία νομίζω η (καθαρίστρια) Βλαχοπούλου λέει όταν πληροφορείται οτι κατά λαθος βρέθηκαν στην Ιορδανία
"Και τι να κάνω εγώ στην Ιορδανία; Να σφουγγαρίζω τα ανάκτορα του Χουσεϊν;"
(έτσι θυμόμουν ποιός ήταν βασιλιάς της Ιορδανίας) ;)


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2010)

Ορίστε μερικές συγκεντρωμένες. ​


----------



## Palavra (Apr 24, 2010)

Ρε Δαιμόνιε Δαιμάνε, μέχρι κι εδώ το κατάλληλο βιδεάκι; Ρισπέκτ!


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Ρε Δαιμόνιε Δαιμάνε, μέχρι κι εδώ το κατάλληλο βιδεάκι; Ρισπέκτ!


 
Καλημέρα κι ευχαριστώ, μα η τιμή δεν ανήκει σε μένα, αλλά στην τύχη μου. 
Για άλλο έψαχνα κι έπεσα πάνω σ' αυτό.;)


----------



## daeman (Apr 25, 2010)

Κι άλλο ένα, για δύο λόγους, το _λα σουσουρελά_ και την ατάκα τού Βογιατζή στο τέλος: 
_εκ των καλυτέρων παρεπιδημούντων γλωσσολόγων..._

Μια Ιταλίδα απ' την Κυψέλη (μαθήματα ιταλικών)​


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2010)

Κι ύστερα πια, θα κάααθεσαι... (Φωτόπουλος, νομίζω)


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2010)

Ευνόητα, κάποιες σκηνές επαναλαμβάνονται, αλλά αυτό έχει και τη φοβερή ατάκα της Βασιλειάδου (8':01"): 
Ε βέβαια, τραπεζίτης κι αριστερός δεν πάει.


----------



## Palavra (May 2, 2012)

_Θα σας εξαφανίσωμεν!_ (Είναι και επίκαιρο ) Λάμπρος Κωνσταντάρας, στο ρόλο του υπουργού Μαυρογιαλούρου, _Υπάρχει και φιλότιμο_.

(Εν είδει ζμπρωξίματος του νήματος)


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2012)

argyro said:


> Οι Γερμανοί είναι φίλοι μας, θέλουν το καλό μας.  (Αρτέμης Μάτσας)








Δήμος Σταρένιος, από την «επική» ταινία «Η Χαραυγή Της Νίκης» του 1971.


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2012)

SBE said:


> [...] Ε-τελείωσε! (αυτό δε θυμάμαι από ποια είναι)
> [...]





kapa18 said:


> _Στουρνάρα 288,_ τη λέει ο βουλευτής Καλοχαιρέτας, κατά κόσμον Απόστολος Αυδής.





SBE said:


> Δεν ακούγεται και στην ταινία με τον Κωσταντάρα που είναι υποψήφιος βουλευτής;


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2012)

Palavra said:


> _Θα σας εξαφανίσωμεν!_ (Είναι και επίκαιρο ) Λάμπρος Κωνσταντάρας, στο ρόλο του υπουργού Μαυρογιαλούρου, _Υπάρχει και φιλότιμο_.
> 
> (Εν είδει ζμπρωξίματος του νήματος)








Κι εδώ ολόκληρο. Του 1965, μπορεί να μην είναι φρέσκο πια, να μη σπαρταράει, αλλά είναι ακόμα σπαρταριστό 
και δυστυχώς, ακόμα επίκαιρο:


----------



## bernardina (May 2, 2012)

Άχου και δε με νοιάζει!!! :devil:


----------



## bernardina (May 2, 2012)

*Μη μου το λες!*


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2012)

...
«Κυρία μου, με 1 εκατομμύριο [έλλειμμα] δεν χάνει κανείς τη θέση του. Απλώς, βρίσκεται σε ταμειακή ανωμαλία.»






Βάσος Ανδρονίδης, _Η κυρία του κυρίου:

_


----------



## bernardina (May 2, 2012)

*Ανάλυση*, όχι αηδίες... :devil:


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2012)

daeman said:


> Οι παπατζήδες (1954).
> [...]



- Δηλαδή:
Άμα αρπάξεις ένα δεκοχίλιαρο, λέγεται «κλοπή εις βαθμόν φταίσματος» και χραπ! τσακώνεις ένα μηναρέ.
Άμα γραπώσεις εκατό χιλιάδες, λέγεται «κλοπή εις βαθμόν πλημμελήματος» και μπορεί ν' αρπάξεις μέχρι τέσσερα.
Άμα τσακώσεις δέκα εκατομμύρια, λέγεται «πεξαίρεσις». Συμφωνούντος το λοιπόν εισαγγελέως και ανακριτού, 
εξέρχεσαι απ' την ανάκριση.
Άμα τσακώσεις εκατό εκατομμύρια, λέγεται «κατάχρα εμπιστοσύνης με κακούργημα», να πούμε. Και πφφ, τέλος πάντων, 
η δίκη αναβάλλεται και εξέρχεσαι με βούλεμα.
Άμα τσακώσεις πεντακόσα εκατομμύρια, λέγεται «σύβασις» και δέχεσαι συγχαρητήρια.
Κι άμα μπλεχτείς με τα δις και με τα τρις, λέγεται «εξαγωγή συναλλάγματος» και χραπ! παίρνεις το παράσημο.
- Αμέ.


----------



## dolphink (May 2, 2012)

Από την ταινία _Ο Γεροντοκόρος_ η ατάκα του Ντίνου Ηλιόπουλου:
*Τι έγινε γερομπισμπίκη, την κατάφερες την πιτσιρίκα;*


----------



## dharvatis (May 2, 2012)

crystal said:


> Στη φοιτητική μου παρέα, η πιο θρυλική ελληνική ταινία ήταν το _Δεσποινίς Διευθυντής_
> Γυρίιιισααατε;
> Κύριε Σαμιωτάκη. Βασιλείου εδώ!
> Απάνω του, Γιαγκούκο!
> ...



Και επίσης: "Γιατί πιάνεστε, βρε παιδιά;" :-D :-D

Κορυφαίος επίσης ο διάλογος μεταξύ Παπαγιαννόπουλου και Γκιωνάκη, δεν θυμάμαι από ποια ταινία:
- Πήγες στην τράπεζα;
- Πήγα.
- Στην εφορία;
- Πήγα.
- Στο τελωνείο;
- Πήγα.
- Στον Γιακουμίδη;
- Πήγα.
- Στο υπουργείο;
- Πήγα.
- Στον Παπαζήση;
- Πήγα.
- Στον Γεωργιάδη;
- Πήγ... α, στον Γεωργιάδη δεν πήγα, κύριε...
- Δεν πήγες; Και τι έκανες όλο το πρωί;
Πριν από μερικά χρόνια, κάποια εφημερίδα ή περιοδικό έδινε ένα CD με τις καλύτερες ατάκες του ελληνικού κινηματογράφου - εκπληκτικό απόκτημα


----------



## Elsa (May 3, 2012)

*Λίγο νερό ρε παιδιά... Ο πατέρας πνίγεται!*






(εμείς το λέμε συχνά στο σπίτι, σε διάφορες φάσεις απροθυμίας...  )

Το παρακάτω δεν είναι, αλλά μπορεί να γίνει παροιμιώδης ατάκα 
Προσέξτε στο 00:54, τι λέει ο Αυλωνίτης!
(δεν γίνεται ενσωμάτωση, δυστυχώς)
[video]http://www.greektube.org/content/view/117330/2/[/video]


----------



## daeman (May 3, 2012)

...





- Κοντός άνθρωπος να με γελάσει εμένα; 
- Μπράβο, βρε Μαρίνα, τι μυαλό είν' αυτό που έχεις. Βουλωμένο γράμμα διαβάζεις. Πω πω πω...
- Και δεν είναι και δυο πιθαμές. Του λείπει ενάμισης πόντος για να γίνει δυο πιθαμές. 
- Γελάσαμε, βρε παιδιά. Λοιπόν, αυτά... Δεν ξέρω αν το προσέξατε, αλλά είμαστε μια ωραία ατμόσφαιρα.
- Ο μακαρίτης ο παππούς σας πρώτα... ο μακαρίτης πατέρας σας μετά... τώρα εσείς-- 
- Θεός σχωρέσ' τον. Ωχ, όχι. Είδες τι πήγαμε να πάθουμε;
- Ο πολιτικός... ο πολιτικός... ο πολιτικός, λέγω... τέλος πάντων, υπόσχομαι και τον εαυτόν μου ακόμη να αναλώσω εις την προσπάθειαν της εξυψώσεως του βιοτικού επιπέδου του μέσου αγρότου. Καλά το πήγα κι αυτό, ε; 
- Κύριε υπουργέ, να, κοίταξε, ανατρίχιασα.
- Μπα που να φας τη γλώσσα σου, στυμμένη, έχεις φαγωθεί, απ' τα 39 με λες 40... Λοιπόν, όταν θα περάσουν τα χρόνια και πάω εγώ 90 κι εσύ 105, μουστόγρια θα λένε και σένα, μουστόγρια θα λένε και μένα.
- Έπεσε η μπαταρία του ακουστικού...
- Δε μου λες, και γιατί σε συλλήψανε;
- Γιατί δεν είχε άδεια.
- Και χρειάζεται άδεια γι' αυτό το επάγγελμα;
- Ε, άμαν είναι καλντερίμι. Του ποδός, του ποδός.
- Γαλλιστί τρουτρουάρ.
- Όπα και να 'μαι.
- Όπα και τα ζαρζαβατικά.
- Τι έγινε με τη μικρούλα, γερομπισμπίκη, την κατάφερες;


----------



## Elsa (May 3, 2012)

Πάλι ο Αυλωνίτης, από την ταινία _οι γαμπροί της Ευτυχίας_, του 1962:
-Και, είναι μεγάλη η αδερφή σου;
-Μεγάλη... τι μεγάλη; Δεν είναι και σαν την Πελοπόννησο!
(γιουτουμπάκι βαλμένο με τυφλό σύστημα :s, ελπίζω να είναι το σωστό!)


----------



## Elsa (May 4, 2012)

_*Πνεύμα και Ηθική!*_
Δεν ξέρω αν το βάλαμε ήδη, είναι και επίκαιρο...
Από την ταινία "Η ωραία των Αθηνών", Αυλωνίτης.


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2012)

Elsa said:


> _*Πνεύμα και Ηθική!*_
> Δεν ξέρω αν το βάλαμε ήδη, είναι και επίκαιρο...
> Από την ταινία "Η ωραία των Αθηνών", Αυλωνίτης.


Έλα, βρε Έλσα, δεν παίζω. Από το στόμα μου πήρες τη μπουκιά! Ας όψονται οι υποχρεώσεις και ο Αλτ Χάμης. :)
Ορίστε το σύγγραμμα. 

Με την ευκαιρία: *Ωρέ, πού πάμε, ρε... Πού πάμε;
*


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2012)

Ξαναπαρέμπ, από την «Ωραία των Αθηνών»:

- Θα το νοικιάσεις το δωμάτιο, κυρά Αριστέα;
- Κατά πρώτον «δεσποινίς». Και κατά δεύτερον, ναι, θα το νοικιάσω, να αυξήσουμε τα εισοδήματά μας, να βάλουμε και λίγο λίπασμα πάνω μας.

- Κοντά μου, οι νεαροί θα έχουν όλα τα ροκφόρ.

- Εμείς εδώ τηρούμε την πετροπαράδοτη φιλοξενία.

- Άμα τα φάμε όλα αυτά θα γίνουμε εγγαστρίμυθοι.

- Θα γίνει το ολοκαύτωμα του ζαρκαδίου.


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2012)

...
Και μπουρλοτιέρηδες είχαμε πριν τη Σαπφώ Νοταρά, και Σόδομα και Γόμορα ουκ ολίγα. Όμως:

*Μπουρρρλότο!*





 

*Εδώ μέσα γίνονται Σόδομα και Γόμορα!
*





Αχ αυτή η γυναίκα μου, 1967 



Elsa said:


> Απ' ότι βλέπω...
> Εδώ μέσα γίνονται Σόδομα και Γόμορρα!
> (Σαπφώ Νοταρά, «Αχ, αυτή η γυναίκα μου!»


Χμφ, πάλι με πρόλαβε η σινε-Έλσα, από πρόπερσι. :) 
Πειράζει να τ' αφήσω το ποστ; Να τ' αφήσω, ε, ε;


----------



## UsualSuspect (May 5, 2012)

φσιτ μπόινγκ!!!


----------



## UsualSuspect (May 5, 2012)

Και το κορυφαίο από τα "Κίτρινα γάντια" με Γκιωνάκη-Σταυρίδη... Πορτοκαλάδα θέτε;


----------



## Elsa (May 6, 2012)

daeman said:


> Χμφ, πάλι με πρόλαβε η σινε-Έλσα, από πρόπερσι. :)
> Πειράζει να τ' αφήσω το ποστ; Να τ' αφήσω, ε, ε;





daeman said:


> Έλα, βρε Έλσα, δεν παίζω. Από το στόμα μου πήρες τη μπουκιά!



Αυτά τα παθαίνεις γιατί δεν με παρακολουθείς! :twit: Ας πούμε, το παρακάτω (δεν γίνεται ενσωμάτωση, δυστυχώς, πηγαίνετε στο 00:54) δεν το είδες, αλλιώς *σίγουρα *θα σχολίαζες! :inno:

http://www.greektube.org/content/view/117330/2/


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Αυτά τα παθαίνεις γιατί δεν με παρακολουθείς! :twit: Ας πούμε, το παρακάτω (δεν γίνεται ενσωμάτωση, δυστυχώς, πηγαίνετε στο 00:54) δεν το είδες, αλλιώς *σίγουρα *θα σχολίαζες! :inno:
> 
> http://www.greektube.org/content/view/117330/2/


 
Εσένα δεν παρακολουθώ; Ρώτα με τι έχεις πει δωμέσα να σου τα πω νεράκι όλα. Όταν δε μιλώ, κοιτώ, θαυμάζω κι απορώ.
Μόνο που, να, καμιά φορά μ' αρέσει να εμπλουτίζω, να τα στολίζω μια ολιά.
Δεν το είδα προχτές λόγω τεχνικού κωλύματος. Ήθελε σώνει και καλά το flash να μου φορτώσει σκουπίδια στο πισί και δεν το άφηνα, αλλά μια που το επισήμανες, ξαναπήγα τώρα και το άκουσα.
Ε, δεν το πιστεύω! Μέχρι εκεί έφτασε η χάρη του; 
Αλλά δεν σκιάζεται ο Φάντομ Σαραντάκ ούτε τον Αυλωνίτη ούτε τα φαντάσματα (ούτε του Αυλωνίτη το φάντασμα). 
Σιγά μη μασήσει ο μυθοκτόνος!


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2012)

...
Τσιριμπίμ τσιριμπόμ (Μια Ιταλίδα από την Κυψέλη, 1968) 






Ο Προύσαλης σε φοβερό σόλο, και το ρέτζιστερ τραμπάλα.


----------



## JimAdams (May 6, 2012)

και από την ίδια ταινία θεϊκός Νικολαϊδης (δυστυχώς όχι ολόκληρο αν και θα ορκιζόμουν ότι μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό υπήρχε ανεβασμένο όλο το κομμάτι)


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2012)

daeman said:


> Κι άλλο ένα, για δύο λόγους, το _λα σουσουρελά_ και την ατάκα τού Βογιατζή στο τέλος:
> _εκ των καλυτέρων παρεπιδημούντων γλωσσολόγων..._





JimAdams said:


> και από την ίδια ταινία θεϊκός Νικολαϊδης (δυστυχώς όχι ολόκληρο αν και θα ορκιζόμουν ότι μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό υπήρχε ανεβασμένο όλο το κομμάτι)



Υπήρχε, αλλά _λα σουσουρελά_, βλέπεις. :woot: :)

Άντε, καλά (Ε Μάτζιο· ι παπάβερι σόνο άλτι άλτι άλτι, ιλ νταεμάνο γκουγκλάρει βίντεo άλτρι ):

[video=google;9022727276783801747]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=9022727276783801747[/video]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2012)

daeman said:


> ...
> Τσιριμπίμ τσιριμπόμ (Μια Ιταλίδα από την Κυψέλη, 1968) Ο Προύσαλης σε φοβερό σόλο, και το ρέτζιστερ τραμπάλα.



Και σε πρώτη, άραγε, εμφάνιση, το «κανελώνανε το ρυζόγαλο»...


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Άτιμη κοινωνία, άλλους τους ανεβάζεις και άλλους τους ρίχνεις στα Τάρταρα, Μίτση Κωνσταντάρα, _Ο στρίγγλος που έγινε αρνάκι_ (νομίζω)
> Κάποτε ήμουνα πουλί και μ' αγαπούσανε πολλοί, idem :)
> ...



Επειδή βρέθηκε μπροστά μου, δύο σε ένα (χωρίς Τάρταρα, μόνο ένα νέτο σκέτο «τους κατεβάζεις»):








crystal said:


> ...
> "Το νου σας, ρεμάλια", Κωνσταντάρας, _Ο στρίγγλος που έγινε αρνάκι_


idem


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2016)

daeman said:


> Ξαναπαρέμπ, από την «Ωραία των Αθηνών»:
> ...
> - Κοντά μου, οι νεαροί θα έχουν όλα τα ροκφόρ.
> ...



«Α, σε μένα, κύριε Ζάχο μου, θα 'χουν όλα τα ροκφόρ»:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 21, 2016)

-Από τη Δευτέρα, θ' αρχίσουμε να χτίζουμε γιοφύρια!
-Τι να τα κάνεις τα γιοφύρια, αφού δεν έχουμε ποτάμια;
-*Θα κάνουμε και ποτάμια! *
(Αυλωνίτης, _Η κυρία δήμαρχος_, με τη Βασιλειάδου αντιπολίτευση, στο 00:27 παρακάτω).


----------

